# Puppy Refuses/scared to go outside or walk?



## SaraBee (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anyone please help me with suggestions. I have a maltese puppy that is 6 months old. 

I got him when he was 8 weeks and when i first brought him home i first noticed he was scared of going into my kitchen. He was scared of walking on the kitchen tiles/floor. I would do everything with put treats etc on my kitchen and it took him about 1 month to finally start walking in my kitchen. He now isn't scared of my kitchen anymore. 

Anyway I live in an Apartment. I am lucky that i live in a big apartment so he gets alot of running around indoors alot. 

The situation. He refuses to walk at all outdoors.  He doesn't walk at ALL! Basically i would carry him outside and as soon as i put him on the ground. He Lays down! LOL He doesn't even stand up. 

I tried pulling him. Didn't work. I tried taking him to the park so he walks on the grass instead of the pavement and didn't work. I saw a dog outside so i thought maybe another dog would help him get over it and i took him outside to meet the other dog and it didn't work. He wasn't even interested in the other dog. As soon as i put him on the ground. He Plonks and lays down. Not sit down. Lays down! lol Tonight i saw a neighbors cat outside my apartment door so i thought hey maybe a cat would be motivation. You know Dogs love teasing cats. lol Same thing happened. He wasn't even interested in the cat. :redface: The funny thing was the cat actually approached my dog cos i think the cat sensed my dog was harmless and scared. 

I honestly think he is scared because he is displaying the same behavior he was doing with my kitchen floor when i first took him home. 

Anyone can give me advice please?


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

I would go to the park and sit with him until he gets bored and gets up- then treat him and play with him and make being outdoors a fun place. The next trip to the park, after some play time attach his leash and let him drag it around while he plays. YOu can do that at home, too, let him drag the leash and eventually after a day or so pick it up for a minute to show him how it works, then gradually lengthen the time you hold the leash, then eventaully lead him with it a few steps. Lots of treats, lots of fun and praise


----------



## stevej9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Will he get up for a treat? Put the leash on, take him outside, make him start walking to you for the treat, let him take the treat and eat it while standing, and then keep walking. Don't let him sit down again. Keep walking confidently even if he pulls a little. He will learn everything is ok as long as you stay calm and don't comfort him. Make sure he walks beside or behind you.


----------

